

'Ogooglebar' and Other Swedish Words We Should Incorporate Into English - the_watcher
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/03/ogooglebar-and-14-other-swedish-words-we-should-incorporate-into-english-immediately/274383/

======
sblom
Hilarious: "I'm going on a date tonight, but he's totally ogooglebar! What are
the odds he's an axe murderer?"

